# New DVR from Directv



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

I called Directv because I was having issues with my Directivo unit. After troubleshooting it they sent me a new one.

I have the protection plan and I am under the impression that since I owned the Directivo this new DVR will also be owned by me even though it is Directv branded. Is this correct? I have not activated the new receiver yet. Is there a best practice procedure to activate it to ensure that it is put in as owned in their system so I am not charged? I just ask because I have read some stories here about people calling Directv and talking to reps that don't have a clue or refuse to do it even though it should be owned.

Also, on the phone they said I can keep my old Directivo unit and do whatever I want with it. I'm assuming this is correct. Can anyone confirm?

Also, I'm assuming there shouldn't be any charges to activate the new equipment.


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

You will not own it, it is leased from Directv.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

What model you got as a new ?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

That is really a good question.

I believe if you have an owned piece of DirecTV-labled equipment with the protection plan and it breaks down it will be replaced for free and the replacement unit will continue to be owned.

But in the case of an old DirecTiVo (or other non-RID legacy receiver) the replacement unit is considered an *UPGRADE* so it is leased. Another good question is if this extends your contract by 2 years....

I guess the only way to figure this out is to read your protection plan contract in detail which should explain the facts.


----------



## o0nephsbirth0o (Nov 5, 2011)

andunn27 said:


> I called Directv because I was having issues with my Directivo unit. After troubleshooting it they sent me a new one.
> 
> I have the protection plan and I am under the impression that since I owned the Directivo this new DVR will also be owned by me even though it is Directv branded. Is this correct? *No, the new reciever will be leased, and the protection plan only applies to service call fee's* I have not activated the new receiver yet. Is there a best practice procedure to activate it to ensure that it is put in as owned in their system so I am not charged? *see above* I just ask because I have read some stories here about people calling Directv and talking to reps that don't have a clue or refuse to do it even though it should be owned. *they exsist...and are very frustrating to get organized when your in a hurry to do something >.<*
> 
> ...


best of luck to you


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

If you have the protection plan and you replace a receiver using an ERP it's owned and there will not be an agreement. If they placed an upgrade order for you then it will be leased and come with an agreement. Call DIRECTV and ask them prior to activating it how it was ordered. It should have been ordered as an ERP not an Upgrade. Your confirmation letter should also inform you of this.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

o0nephsbirth0o said:


> best of luck to you


The protection plan does not only cover the cost of service call fees. It covers everything on the account except for damage, loss, or abuse excluding AM21 and Nomads.

People who go out of their way to have owned receivers always carry the protection plan, or should, because it's the only way to get receivers swapped owned for owned.


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

The lady I spoke to said it was being replaced on the protection plan. I asked her if I would own it and she said I "should"


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

Well, after unboxing it I found out it was an HD DVR and not an SD DVR. I called and they said they were required to send me this one because of the local channels in this area. It was replaced under the ERP program. 

My Directivo was the primary receiver and was owned and he told me this is my new primary receiver and it is showing as owned in their system. He said my bill will not go up and the unit is not leased even though the HD DVR replaced an SD DVR.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

yes owned receivers are replaced with owned receivers andunn....be sure when you cal to activate it that it gets activated as such


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

wahooq said:


> yes owned receivers are replaced with owned receivers andunn....be sure when you cal to activate it that it gets activated as such


Done! In their system as owned. Also, just to make sure I asked about a 2 year extension and he said no since it was replaced under the ERP.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

andunn27 said:


> Done! In their system as owned. Also, just to make sure I asked about a 2 year extension and he said no since it was replaced under the ERP.


andunn: Just for piece of mind I would call again and I would politely insist that the CSR send you an e mail confirming that there is no additional contract added.

Seriously I would not trust anyone's word a D*, get it in writing from the CSR.
and print a copy just in case there is any question down the road.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

dubber deux said:


> andunn: Just for piece of mind I would call again and I would politely insist that the CSR send you an e mail confirming that there is no additional contract added.
> 
> Seriously I would not trust anyone's word a D*, get it in writing from the CSR.
> and print a copy just in case there is any question down the road.


Better yet he should be able to tell himself. Login to your account online and see if it says lease receiver activated or additional receiver activated. Then it wouldnt hurt to ask in a few days about if you are under a commitment or not. Call the Access Card Department directly at 877-887-7994.


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

joshjr said:


> Better yet he should be able to tell himself. Login to your account online and see if it says lease receiver activated or additional receiver activated. Then it wouldnt hurt to ask in a few days about if you are under a commitment or not. Call the Access Card Department directly at 877-887-7994.


I spoke with 2 additional reps tonight one of which was in the access department. All said the receiver was owned and no contract extension was done.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

andunn27 said:


> I spoke with 2 additional reps tonight one of which was in the access department. All said the receiver was owned and no contract extension was done.


So, what model you got ?


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

joshjr said:


> Better yet he should be able to tell himself. Login to your account online and see if it says lease receiver activated or additional receiver activated. Then it wouldnt hurt to ask in a few days about if you are under a commitment or not. Call the Access Card Department directly at 877-887-7994.


Under recent activity it says "Additional Receiver - Disconnect Adj $2.00" followed by "additional receiver charge $2.00". This is because they removed my old Directivo and replaced it with the HD DVR


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

P Smith said:


> So, what model you got ?


HR22-100


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

andunn27 said:


> HR22-100


Now wait, when TiVo SW will be NR, the model is compatible with it .


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Now wait, when TiVo SW will be NR, the model is compatible with it .


But "more than likely" it won't be a field upgrade.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> But "more than likely" it won't be a field upgrade.


It would be looked at by some as a downgrade


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

veryoldschool said:



> But "more than likely" it won't be a field upgrade.


I would propose a bet for you - would you go for that ?


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Now wait, when TiVo SW will be NR, the model is compatible with it .


It's funny you say that because the lady I talked to when I first called my receiver in asked if I liked Tivo. I said it doesn't bother me either way, but my life loves the tivo interface and she would prefer it. She said so it sounds like you guys would really like a Tivo. I said yes. She said you know we have a new Tivo coming soon. I said I had heard that, but know that it's not available right now. She said yes unfortunately it's not available at the moment.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

andunn:

Wow, sounds like a let down, at least for your wife.

I mean why did the CSR make the comment about "sounds like you guys would really like a Tivo?" and then she drops it on you that those units won't be available for a while.....What's with that? I mean why did she even bring it up?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's coming ... At least new TiVo SW version updating regularly in a stream. http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=THR


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

andunn27 said:


> HR22-100


Ouch, good luck with that receiver. I had that one when I had DTV (never again) and it was incredibly slow and lagged. :nono:


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

dubber deux said:


> andunn:
> 
> Wow, sounds like a let down, at least for your wife.
> 
> I mean why did the CSR make the comment about "sounds like you guys would really like a Tivo?" and then she drops it on you that those units won't be available for a while.....What's with that? I mean why did she even bring it up?


Great question, but the real question is why do CSRs bring up a lot of things the say? They mention many things that don't apply to a situation or whatever they have to say to get you to sign up, even if they're not true.


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

debell said:


> Ouch, good luck with that receiver. I had that one when I had DTV (never again) and it was incredibly slow and lagged. :nono:


Response time is on par with my HR21. It's definitely slow and laggy. I can't stand the time it takes after you press the remote for things to happen on screen. Hopefully the new HD Tivo interface that I have heard about will be good.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

P Smith said:


> I would propose a bet for you - would you go for that ?


I don't know for sure but IIUC the new TiVos will be as branded units only and not available as an upgrade to existing receivers.

Mike


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmmmm. Somewhere in this thread and quite a few others, I see a tag team, a duo, if you will. The phrase, "Nagging nabobs of negativity" comes to mind.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

"Shades228" said:


> If you have the protection plan and you replace a receiver using an ERP it's owned and there will not be an agreement. If they placed an upgrade order for you then it will be leased and come with an agreement. Call DIRECTV and ask them prior to activating it how it was ordered. It should have been ordered as an ERP not an Upgrade. Your confirmation letter should also inform you of this.


What is ERP?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kram said:


> What is ERP?


*E*ffective *R*adiated *P*ower

But I think this was really a reference to the protection plan.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Mike Bertelson said:


> I don't know for sure but IIUC the new TiVos will be as branded units only and not available as an upgrade to existing receivers.
> 
> Mike


I will not dispute the point "branded units" (fully understandable from marketing perspective), just see many indications in a currently streaming SW what looks like as targeting some HR22-100. I very doubt those boxes has the "branded" look now.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> I will not dispute the point "branded units" (fully understandable from marketing perspective), just see many indications in a currently streaming SW what looks like as targeting some HR22-100. I very doubt those boxes has the "branded" look now.


I noticed the THR22 is getting the firmware off TP3, which the others aren't.
Not sure what it takes for a receiver to look at that TP, but as we know, if a receiver doesn't look at the right TP, then it won't get the firmware.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Not quite right - the tp3 using for spooling FW for a few models.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

P Smith said:


> I will not dispute the point "branded units" (fully understandable from marketing perspective), just see many indications in a currently streaming SW what looks like as targeting some HR22-100. I very doubt those boxes has the "branded" look now.


While you're correct that the HR22-100 is the the model that seems to be used for the current TiVo, I'm not so sure the DIRECTV branded HR22-100 firmware will allow you to force the TiVo firmware. Since we know firmware can be targeted and we can't just download anything we want (even if matches our model number), I suspect neither DIRECTV nor TiVo wants to allow anyone to download to a non-TiVo branded machine.

That's just speculation on my part but it makes sense...to me at least. :grin:

Mike


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Not quite right - the tp3 using for spooling FW for a few models.


Currently the only other is the *H25-100*


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

kram said:


> What is ERP?


I was told that ERP stood for Equipment Replacement Program.


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

Not to bump this topic, but I have an envelope to send my access card back in. Do I need to send this in? I get to keep the old tivo, but it says the access card is property of Directv and need to return within 7 business days. Also, when originally getting the replacement sent to me the lady had me read the access card number of the old Tivo to her.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Call and ask the access card department. If you dont plan to reactivate the box, then yes, you need to send the access card back. If you plan to keep it, and reactivate it later, then you need to ask them if its ok to keep it.


----------



## r028806 (Mar 12, 2010)

An owned receiver replaced by directv under the protection plan could end up with the replacement being owned _or_ leased depending on the activation date of the account. I will post the date later when I can get it for you. Not all owned receivers replaced will show as owned.


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Call and ask the access card department. If you dont plan to reactivate the box, then yes, you need to send the access card back. If you plan to keep it, and reactivate it later, then you need to ask them if its ok to keep it.


Thanks


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

r028806 said:


> An owned receiver replaced by directv under the protection plan could end up with the replacement being owned _or_ leased depending on the activation date of the account. I will post the date later when I can get it for you. Not all owned receivers replaced will show as owned.


I already verified with 3 different reps that it is owned, but I also sent off an email that way I have confirmation in writing.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

veryoldschool said:


> Currently the [strike]only[/strike] other is the *H25-100*


So, you stand corrected. Right ?

BTW, the tp3 (perhaps having limited bandwidth for spooling FW) used for many different models. One model one time.



veryoldschool said:


> I noticed the THR22 is getting the firmware* off TP3, which the others aren't*.
> Not sure what it takes for a receiver to look at that TP, but as we know, if a receiver doesn't look at the right TP, then it won't get the firmware.


Other remark - regarding your last phrase: it's sort of a carriage at front of a horse  - there are FW announcements where is data for particular model/mfg/tpn/pid/etc presenting.
So, the STB seen own mfg/model/etc in that announcements will tune to required tpn and will start DL new or current FW (for those who are CEers).


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

andunn27 said:


> I already verified with 3 different reps that it is owned, but I also sent off an email that way I have confirmation in writing.


Good idea. I would definitely suggest to have this in writing. You just never know... :nono:


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

debell said:


> Good idea. I would definitely suggest to have this in writing. You just never know... :nono:


Yes...I would make sure andunn that D* sends YOU an e mail stating EXACTLY what the specific situation is. Do not accept "their word" on anything.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> So, you stand corrected. Right ?
> 
> BTW, the tp3 (perhaps having limited bandwidth for spooling FW) used for many different models. One model one time.
> 
> ...


There are a few more things to this.
Staggered rollouts are linked/qued by the RID, and during CEs, they sometimes don't put them on the right TP at first [or for some other reason] and they can't be pulled.

Going back to my first post in this thread, since TiVo will come as a premium, while DirecTV may be in control of who gets what, "I doubt" a customer will be able to take a HR22-100 and "merely" force a firmware update and end up with the TiVo software.
"More than likely" a customer will have a THR22 send/swapped out as part of the premium cost.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So, post#43 is correct on all counts.

I'll try to present that TiVo FW announcement for HR22-100. Then I'll continue [pondering] with your explanations.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> So, post#43 is correct on all counts.
> 
> I'll try to present that TiVo FW announcement for HR22-100. Then I'll continue [pondering] with your explanations.


some/all :shrug:
I don't spend much time monitoring firmware. 
I check for the CEs mostly.


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

dubber deux said:


> Yes...I would make sure andunn that D* sends YOU an e mail stating EXACTLY what the specific situation is. Do not accept "their word" on anything.


Wow, quickest response ever!

Response Via Email(xxxxxxx xx (ID xxxxxxxx) - 11/13/2011 04:28 PM
Dear xxx xxxxxxxxxxxx,

Thanks for writing.

I understand your concern regarding the ownership of the HR22-100 receiver that was recently activate on your account. I appreciate being given the chance to look into this matter for you and would be glad to be of assistance.

Upon review of your account, I found that you have already called us about the HR22-100 receiver. As previously advised, our records show that the receiver is an owned equipment.

Thanks again for writing, xxx xxxxxxxxxxx and for giving me the opportunity to respond to your concerns.

Sincerely,

xxxxxxx xx - xxxxxxxx
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

andunn27 said:


> Wow, quickest response ever!
> 
> Response Via Email(xxxxxxx xx (ID xxxxxxxx) - 11/13/2011 04:28 PM
> Dear xxx xxxxxxxxxxxx,
> ...


Great! Now lock that email up in a safe place. Chances are you'll need it again at some point!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

debell said:


> Great! Now lock that email up in a safe place. Chances are you'll need it again at some point!


"Or not".


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> "Or not".


I would highly suggest he does as it will only serve as protection for him in the future should anyone say this conversation never existed.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

debell said:


> I would highly suggest he does as it will only serve as protection for him in the future should anyone say this conversation never existed.


The "or not" was needing it again, and as I mentioned to you in your second thread, you would have been wise to have done this too.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> The "or not" was needing it again, and as I mentioned to you in your second thread, you would have been wise to have done this too.


Unfortunately, you are correct. I should have done this too. I guess I had too much faith in DTV and their CSRs.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

debell said:


> I would highly suggest he does as it will only serve as protection for him in the future should anyone say this conversation never existed.


The only reason he will NOT need this e mail is because he HAS it in his files and can produce a hard copy which cannot be denied .

You can be sure if he DIDN"T have it....HE INDEED would be needing it. :up_to_som


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

dubber deux said:


> The only reason he will NOT need this e mail is because he HAS it in his files and can produce a hard copy which cannot be denied .
> 
> You can be sure if he DIDN"T have it....HE INDEED would be needing it. :up_to_som


True. That's the way it usually goes right?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dubber deux said:


> The only reason he will NOT need this e mail is because he HAS it in his files and can produce a hard copy which cannot be denied .
> 
> You can be sure if he DIDN"T have it....HE INDEED would be needing it. :up_to_som





debell said:


> True. That's the way it usually goes right?


Isn't this the same as "insurance"?


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Isn't this the same as "insurance"?


Well sure, but what about the person like me that could not get that e mail. When my concern was clearly legitimate, even the CSR told me it was, yet she REFUSED to send me an e mail that stated they would warranty my dish and LNB for the 1 year she said they would.

I would bet my bottom dollar that if I would have needed that warranty I would have been refused because I didn't have the evidence.


----------



## willardcpa (Jun 5, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Call and ask the access card department. If you dont plan to reactivate the box, then yes, you need to send the access card back. If you plan to keep it, and reactivate it later, then you need to ask them if its ok to keep it.


Hmmmm?? They send him a new box, under the Protection program because his old box is broke, and then he might "plan to keep it, and reactivate it later"???


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

willardcpa said:


> Hmmmm?? They send him a new box, under the Protection program because his old box is broke, and then he might "plan to keep it, and reactivate it later"???


I didnt read 52 messages to see what the original reason was for getting the box replaced. Obviously, if it wont work, there would be no reason to keep the access card married to it, so you might as well send it back.

There are those of us who have had working boxes that were outdated, replaced for free by DirecTv, but many chose to keep them as a spare in a guest room for temporary activations. I just didnt go back and find out all the details. The answer is still a valid answer tho.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dubber deux said:


> Well sure, but what about the person like me that could not get that e mail. When my concern was clearly legitimate, even the CSR told me it was, yet she REFUSED to send me an e mail that stated they would warranty my dish and LNB for the 1 year she said they would.
> 
> I would bet my bottom dollar that if I would have needed that warranty I would have been refused because I didn't have the evidence.


The hardware comes with a 90 day warranty, to the best of my knowledge, so that may have been why.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> The hardware comes with a 90 day warranty, to the best of my knowledge, so that may have been why.


So then why did the CSR LIE to me about saying they would warranty the lnb for 1 year?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dubber deux said:


> So then why did the CSR LIE to me about saying they would warranty the lnb for 1 year?


Ask the same question [like so many others] to three CSRs and "I'll bet" you could get four answers.

There are something close to twenty thousand CSRs, which have a high turnover, and training/standardization could be so much better.
They seem to be taught how to work the computer system, but if it doesn't have your answer, then they "wing it the best they can".
One might wonder how many actually have DirecTV, or the model you're asking about.


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

willardcpa said:


> Hmmmm?? They send him a new box, under the Protection program because his old box is broke, and then he might "plan to keep it, and reactivate it later"???


Well I think the hard drive in the Tivo was dying. I looked into replacing it, but couldn't find any affordable options. I did look at something called instacake which puts the Directv Tivo software on a hard drive for you. I think it was $40. So I technically could do this down the road, but probably will not. I'll probably just sell the Tivo on ebay for parts. I have two brand new Directv Tivo peanut remotes as well I could sell.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Folks, I've deleted several posts based on general rudeness. Let's talk about the issues, not about each other.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

dubber deux said:


> So then why did the CSR LIE to me about saying they would warranty the lnb for 1 year?


This seems to be a trending issue with DTV. They will lie to get you to sign up or to keep you as a customer apparently :nono2:


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

dubber deux said:


> So then why did the CSR LIE to me about saying they would warranty the lnb for 1 year?





debell said:


> This seems to be a trending issue with DTV. They will lie to get you to sign up or to keep you as a customer apparently :nono2:


How do you know they lied did you attempt to use that warranty? The agent could have just put a note on the account to waive a service call charge if you had one in the next year. That's the same difference but you'll never really know if they lied or not because you canceled. It's easy to talk in what if's that never happened. Much like this thread with all the "you better do this" and then DIRECTV delivers.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

That's the problem VOS if D* was a fairly new start up company I would understand the issues with the CSRs ..BUT D* has had almost 20 years to get it right and it seems like things have not only not improved but they have become worse with respect to this issue. 

It makes me believe that D* deliberately wants to have the CSR system operate this way.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

Shades228 said:


> How do you know they lied did you attempt to use that warranty? The agent could have just put a note on the account to waive a service call charge if you had one in the next year. That's the same difference but you'll never really know if they lied or not because you canceled. It's easy to talk in what if's that never happened. Much like this thread with all the "you better do this" and then DIRECTV delivers.


I wasn't speaking specifically about replacing the LNB, I was speaking about the CSR who signed me up for service under an alternate name (my nickname) and decided to tell me he didn't.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

you guys make me laugh


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

Shades228 said:


> How do you know they lied did you attempt to use that warranty? The agent could have just put a note on the account to waive a service call charge if you had one in the next year. That's the same difference but you'll never really know if they lied or not because you canceled. It's easy to talk in what if's that never happened. Much like this thread with all the "you better do this" and then DIRECTV delivers.


If the CSR wasn't BSing me or lying..... there should be NO reason at all why she couldn't have sent me a simple e mail just as I requested . EASY request to honor. The customer has a right to some form of written receipt to assure that there is eividence of what was offered.

Again ..in business if it isn't in writing it never happened.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

veryoldschool said:


> some/all :shrug:
> I don't spend much time monitoring firmware.
> I check for the CEs mostly.


As I promised - I did catch other then THR22-100 FW announcement at TP3:
- 4:21pm H25-100, v.04C6, NR.

Would that finally convince you: that tp3 is a place for spooling regular FW for different models, not just TiVo ? Hope so.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

dubber deux said:


> Again ..in business if it isn't in writing it never happened.


Except if you're dealing with AT&T. I went to their web site to buy a replacement phone. One page said I was entitled to a $50 rebate; another page said I wasn't. I called. The CSR had to get her supervisor on the line because of the conflict. The supervisor determined I was eligible for the rebate and annotated it in my account AND sent me an email. Three days later when I went to activate the phone and file the rebate, the CSR said I wasn't eligible. I told him about the email and how it was in my account. He said "I see it in your account, but they were wrong." I spent more than 8 hours talking with over 10 CSRs over the next several days trying to get that $50. I never did. They wouldn't honor it even though I had it in writing. And there is no Ellen counter-part at AT&T that you can deal with either. Yes, most companies will honor what they told you (*especially *if you have it in writing); but not always. [Now back to the regular thread.]


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

trh said:


> Except if you're dealing with AT&T. I went to their web site to buy a replacement phone. One page said I was entitled to a $50 rebate; another page said I wasn't. I called. The CSR had to get her supervisor on the line because of the conflict. The supervisor determined I was eligible for the rebate and annotated it in my account AND sent me an email. Three days later when I went to activate the phone and file the rebate, the CSR said I wasn't eligible. I told him about the email and how it was in my account. He said "I see it in your account, but they were wrong." I spent more than 8 hours talking with over 10 CSRs over the next several days trying to get that $50. I never did. They wouldn't honor it even though I had it in writing. And there is no Ellen counter-part at AT&T that you can deal with either. Yes, most companies will honor what they told you (*especially *if you have it in writing); but not always. [Now back to the regular thread.]


So why wouldn't you return the phone and cancel the order. Contrary to what you believe, DirecTV has done this to many customers as well.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

dubber deux said:


> If the CSR wasn't BSing me or lying..... there should be NO reason at all why she couldn't have sent me a simple e mail just as I requested . EASY request to honor.


Most CSR's don't even had the ability to send an email.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

west99999 said:


> Most CSR's don't even had the ability to send an email.


Then that's poor management on DirecTV's part. Dish and local cable co's CSRs are able to do this without any issue, I don't see why DTV can't handle this.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

debell said:


> Then that's poor management on DirecTV's part. Dish and local cable co's CSRs are able to do this without any issue, I don't see why DTV can't handle this.


Even ATT does have the ability for CSRs to send e mails.

I also wonder why he didn't return the phone, ATT would have paid for return shipping. They will agree to the return because they know that they committed a form of fraud (yes it was likely accidental) and do not want to invite a potential law suit or investigation from the FTC or AG.

My CSR I was referring to was a 2nd tier technical support supervisor . I asked her if she had the ability to use e mail to send me a written confirmation about what she had promised me with the warranty, she said "yes". But she told me it was "against company policy to send that confirmation by e mail" . Frankly that sounded like so much nonsense. I figured that it was so if there was a problem they were off the hook.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

dtv csrs can send all kinds of form emails...as far a writing a specific emailed dictated by dubber beux....not going to happen


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

I politely requested the written confirmation that she and D* were willing to warranty my dish and lnb for 1 year verbally . Nothing more.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

debell said:


> So why wouldn't you return the phone and cancel the order. Contrary to what you believe, DirecTV has done this to many customers as well.


1 - I did return the phone. 
2 - Then I cancelled my land line through AT&T
3 - Then I cancelled my internet through AT&T
4 - When our cell phone contract ends, I may cancel that (but the only reason we got AT&T is because it is the only service my wife can receive at her office -- and she works after their switchboard is shut down (nights & weekends), so she needs this. So we may stay with them until another provider puts up a tower near her office).
5 - It's not what I believe. I was responding to another post that said in business "if it isn't in writing, it didn't happen." I had this in writing, yet they still wouldn't honor it.
6 - I have no knowledge of this ever happening or not happening at DirecTV. I guessing with over 19 million subscribers, the odds are they have done the same thing.


----------



## rrdirectsr (Jan 30, 2011)

debell said:


> Then that's poor management on DirecTV's part. Dish and local cable co's CSRs are able to do this without any issue, I don't see why DTV can't handle this.


You are completely incorrect. I know for a fact that DISH CSRs can not send out emails. DirecTV CSRs can send out canned responses but not free form emails. Please only make statements on things you know to be true. Thank you.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

rrdirectsr said:


> You are completely incorrect. I know for a fact that DISH CSRs can not send out emails. DirecTV CSRs can send out canned responses but not free form emails. Please only make statements on things you know to be true. Thank you.


I do not appreciate you blatantly calling me a liar. Your information on Dish is incorrect, plain and simple. My parents have Dish and have had CSRs send e-mails on multiple occasions. They were happy to do so as well.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't think anyone is trying to call anyone a liar, just sharing information they believe to be true. Please try to be polite to each other.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

@trh:

If it were me I would have escalated the issue with ATT and politely informed the
supervisor that it is illegal to make offers and then not honor them..it IS fraud.
I would bet you that you would have had your 50 bucks and maybe a bit more to deter you from calling the FTC and your AG....I would have contacted both with a Return Receipt Requested snail mail IF ATT had not honored the offer they had put in writing.

These companies are arrogant but they even fear a potential investigation by the AG or FTC, and not only that I would have called the local tv station with a consumer reporter and told them the story. THEY HATE BEING FEATURED ON THE NEWS AS BAD GUYS!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

debell said:


> I do not appreciate you blatantly calling me a liar. Your information on Dish is incorrect, plain and simple. My parents have Dish and have had CSRs send e-mails on multiple occasions. They were happy to do so as well.


Licensing costs alone are enough to not have large companies allow every employee access to email. Then there are legal issues and other such things such as third party companies now having to be able to vpn in so that they would have access to the domain and so forth. The IT costs would be staggering. Plus companies wouldn't want people to just email agents that are supposed to be taking calls to help customers and if they blocked incoming emails that would cause more of a complaint. They could route them to the online only department but that means they would have to staff more in a specialty department which will cost more. Let's not even get into the issue of people's ability for written correspondence and the potential for someone to use a term or slang reference that could lead to a legal issue regarding the service (not talking insults). Both companies obviously will have some employees that are able to send email including management and special departments. However front line CSR's who just answer the phone would not have their own email everything would be form request or system generated based on actions taken. I do not know any major company that allows their front end CSR's to personally type emails and have their own external email accounts with the company domain. I'm not going to say there aren't but I can't think of one and I've worked for or known people who have worked for most of the large customer service oriented companies out there.

So to demand emails from an agent is going to be a futile request unless it's something that is system driven, or form requested. The only other way is to deal with the departments that deal with email only. In DD's case they don't have warranties so they couldn't have sent an email with the word warranty. If they had it would have been factually incorrect and would have gotten the person who sent the email out in some sort of trouble. The agent was probably just using the customers terminology, which they shouldn't, and was going to notate the account or flag it in some aspect where if there was a technical problem in the future it would be resolved.

This is just business 101 common sense stuff.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

dubber deux said:


> @trh:
> 
> If it were me I would have escalated the issue with ATT and politely informed the
> supervisor that it is illegal to make offers and then not honor them..it IS fraud.
> ...


You must have a different AT&T in your area than we have in ours. I have two different friends that I personally know who took multiple months to try to get AT&T to follow their own policies and procedures, and written agreements.

One friend simply let the issue go to collections after 6 months or more of trying to get them to honor their written promises. AT&T maintained to end that what she was promised was against their policy and they would not honor it.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

If I was DirecTV's management, debell, I would forbid CSRs from sending out emails like you wanted. It is a legal commitment and if a CSR makes a mistake, DirecTV is on the hook.

I bought a stereo store once where one of the old salesman told customers that every Bang and Olufsen receiver had a five year warranty. No, the warranty was two or three years (I can't remember now). He didn't do it maliciously. The salesman was just mistaken. While as the new owner I could have told those customers that verbal agreement was null and void, I didn't. As the new owner, my credibility was on the line. I wanted to let them know I stood behind our products. For a few years, if somebody brought in a broken B&O receiver out of warranty but said they were told the warranty was five years, we honored that commitment. It didn't happen often so it ended up costing me maybe $500 to $1,000 in the long run. As good will goes, that was cheap. I chalked it off to advertising.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

Shades228 said:


> In DD's case they don't have warranties so they couldn't have sent an email with the word warranty. If they had it would have been factually incorrect and would have gotten the person who sent the email out in some sort of trouble. ff.


Firstly they DO have warranties. The D* official warranty is 90 days on all equipment from new install. It is printed in their agreement statement that I received.

Again, this technical department supervisor stated that due to the failure of the installer to install a new dish and lnb as per my contract with D* , this SUPERVISOR of the technical support dept, clearly stated that D* would fully warranty both the very old dish and lnb for 1 full year. BUT WHEN ASKED TO PROVIDE A WRITTEN E MAIL SHE REFUSED. She did say that she is able to send out e mails but it was D* policy not to do so in this case. WUT????

Shades228.. What you are saying is THAT THE CSR LIED TO ME, so in fact of course she could not send out a written confirmation of the extended warranty as proof.

I figured that she was lying but at that point I was stuck as my 30 days to cancel the service had passed in the time it took to get D* customer NO service to finally offer that extended warranty.

I had every right to be annoyed and disgusted with the shady conduct by D*


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

DogLover said:


> You must have a different AT&T in your area than we have in ours. I have two different friends that I personally know who took multiple months to try to get AT&T to follow their own policies and procedures, and written agreements.
> 
> One friend simply let the issue go to collections after 6 months or more of trying to get them to honor their written promises. AT&T maintained to end that what she was promised was against their policy and they would not honor it.


But I bet she didn't send certified mail to ATT legal dept and tell ATT that should they refuse to honor their written agreement with her she would be using legal remedies including the FTC and her AG to get remediation on the matter. Also she could have contacted her local TV news station with a consumer advocate. This stuff gets results.

The important part is she had written evidence from ATT stating an agreement. Failure to honor it is FRAUD. Plain and simple.

This is where D* is so sleazy...they offered that extended warranty but wouldn't put it in writing because if they refused to honor it they would have been off the hook for FRAUDULENT action.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Dubber,

"All that needed to happen", was to have that noted on your account.

It doesn't take much to have DirecTV send out a "free service call" to fix a problem.

Been there, done that, have the T-shirt. :lol:


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Dubber,
> 
> "All that needed to happen", was to have that noted on your account.
> 
> ...


That's not the point though VOS.

The customer in a two year contract was completely fulfilling the terms of that contract while D* had already failed to fulfill part of that contract (through their authorized installer)

It is not unreasonable for me as a customer to expect some written confirmation of a extended warranty agreement considering how D* had already demonstrated a failure to meet their obligations.

You see it is about "CUSTOMER service" . 

I don't care what D* SAID they'd do . I wanted it in writing (through snail mail or e mail) they had already failed to meet their obligations in the contract before this.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Shades228 said:


> Licensing costs alone are enough to not have large companies allow every employee access to email.


Given the volumes of free client and server applications that's absolutely no excuse.

The issue is more likely that policy prohibits freelancing.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Well, I want a $30/month bill from them too, but it ain't going to happen. :lol:

You can either work with the system, or stand on principal and try to force the system to accommodate your demand(s).

I look for how I get what I'm looking for, even if it takes compromise.

IE: AT&T charged me $46 for an 18 min within state phone call. Their phone book clearly showed $.249 for the first min, and $.196 for each additional min.
I had to call twice and escalate it to a supervisor. I got $40 credit, and the call "should have been" $3.68. 
"A compromise" 
Yeah I could have held out for that last $2+, but...


"Oh yeah" if I wanted "the email", I would have emailed Ellene's group, explained the situation and asked for them to send me it.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Well, I want a $30/month bill from them too, but it ain't going to happen. :lol:


How does this relate to anything I was mentioning. 
Apples and Oranges. Not the same thing AT ALL.



> You can either work with the system, or stand on principal and try to force the system to accommodate your demand(s).


So I signed a contract, I was meeting my obligations but some how D* doesn't have to meet them ? Wut ?:lol::rolling:

Again you fail to comprehend...it is ALL about CUSTOMER service.



> I look for how I get what I'm looking for, even if it takes compromise.


All I was asking for cost THEM NOTHING, NOTHING AT ALL.

It is about CUSTOMER service.

Why didn't that CSR contact the office of the president to get permission to send that written e mail about the warranty THEY were supposedly offering, why should I have to jump through multiple hoops ...WHEN I WAS HONORING MY END OF THE CONTRACT.

And now you guys wonder why I am so serious about voicing my disdain and disgust for D*?

You still don't get it. It is about CUSTOMER service.

This is why I have mentioned it in numerous different ways.



> IE: AT&T charged me $46 for an 18 min within state phone call. Their phone book clearly showed $.249 for the first min, and $.196 for each additional min.
> I had to call twice and escalate it to a supervisor. I got $40 credit, and the call "should have been" $3.68.
> "A compromise"
> Yeah I could have held out for that last $2+, but...


Apples and oranges. At least you received a nearly 100% credit with ATT.

All I received was a raft of BS about a simple e mail.



> "Oh yeah" if I wanted "the email", I would have emailed Ellene's group, explained the situation and asked for them to send me it.


I didn't even know about this so called office.

Not to mention like I said above why should the customer have to jump through multiple hoops when D* had the responsibility to make good?

It is ALL about CUSTOMER SERVICE.

D* doesn't know what the word means a lot of the time.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dubber deux said:


> I didn't even know about this so called office.
> 
> Not to mention like I said above why should the customer have to jump through multiple hoops when D* had the responsibility to make good?
> 
> ...


Guess this might come down to one's opinion.
Is DirecTV's customer service "perfect"? No.
Do they offer options? sure.
Had you "simply searched" their website, about a problem as a customer, [select contact us] you'll find where to contact Ellen.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

When the customers are completely full of you know what, you cut your losses and move on....there are customers that companies do not want or need as customers....


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Guess this might come down to one's opinion.
> Is DirecTV's customer service "perfect"? No.
> Do they offer options? sure.
> Had you "simply searched" their website, about a problem as a customer, [select contact us] you'll find where to contact Ellen.


Again, I was a NEW customer with a TWO year contract that had only just started, why should the customer who was honoring his end of the contract be jumping through the hoops when D* clearly dropped the ball on their end by failing to install a new dish and lnb as per the contract. Then I have to call D* about their failure after even paying the 20 fee for delivery of equipment I never even received about being stuck with an ancient old lnb.

The CSR a technical dept supervisor stated that ," D* would warranty the lnb for 1 year. "

When I simply asked to get a e mail stating this warranty for the record, why instead of ME (the customer) having to look for another person to assist me, didn't the supervisor just contact the OOP herself and SIMPLY GET THE JOB DONE!

The bottom line is that D* CAUSED THE PROBLEM IN THE FIRST PLACE, not the customer.

It is about CUSTOMER SERVICE.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dubber deux said:


> Again, I was a NEW customer with a TWO year contract that had only just started, why should the customer who was honoring his end of the contract be jumping through the hoops when D* clearly dropped the ball on their end by failing to install a new dish and lnb as per the contract. Then I have to call D* about their failure after even paying the 20 fee for delivery of equipment I never even received about being stuck with an ancient old lnb.
> 
> The CSR a technical dept supervisor stated that ," D* would warranty the lnb for 1 year. "
> 
> ...


You've got no compromise going on here, and want everything done for you as "God Almighty". Was something not done correctly, "maybe" [as I'm not there I have zero idea of what happened other than your posts], but like my AT&T experience, "the customer" needs to make an effort to get these corrected.
You seem to expect to sit on your ... and have the rest of the world "realize" something didn't happen the way you were expecting.

"Yeah" if you tried to resolve something and it didn't happen, you would get more sympathy [and help], but you haven't shown that you expended any effort, other than *****ing about it here, so there isn't much sympathy for someone who hasn't tried themselves.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> You seem to expect to sit on your ... and have the rest of the world "realize" something didn't happen the way you were expecting.


Yeah sure, me making NUMEROUS phone calls to D* ( I made at LEAST SEVEN separate calls to them,and spent over a hour or more total and still they didn't GET THE JOB DONE. I am not their employee after that many attempts to get things right I shouldn't have to do more, that CSR supervisor simply had to contact the OOP and get permission to send the e mail . She KNEW what she had to do but did not do it.

VOS, I get it. You are going to defend D*, right or wrong.

On this issue you are indeed very very wrong. :nono:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dubber deux said:


> VOS, I get it. You are going to defend D*, right or wrong.


You're mistaking me for someone else.

Have I had horrible times dealing with DirecTV? Yep.
"I once spent" 28 hours on the phone over two weeks, trying to get a receiver listed as owned, and active, to have the non returned equipment charge removed. My last call lasted less than 5 mins and it was resolved.

"The lessen I learned is".. when you get to the right person/place, it gets "fixed", while no matter what you try, if you're not in touch with the right people you're wasting your time.

[back to AT&T] first call only came back with "yeah that's the price". Trying to bump up to the supervisor had a long wait, so I bailed.
Next morning called again. Same story "that's the correct price", and this time I was able to get to a supervisor. Within a few mins of explaining, I was on the path to get it resolved. Had this not happened, I was on the way to the Cal PUC to lodge my complaint [had their website open during the call].


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Have I had horrible times dealing with DirecTV? Yep.
> "I once spent" 28 hours on the phone over two weeks, trying to get a receiver listed as owned, and active, to have the non returned equipment charge removed. My last call lasted less than 5 mins and it was resolved.


There in lies the problem if you had to go through that kind hassle then *D* has serious organizational issues !*

We are different souls for sure though. I would have never ever tolerated that kind of situation, after the first couple of hours of phone time I would have written the CEO with a certified mail RR, and related the story as briefly as possible, I would have asked his office to contact me so the matter could either be resolved or that they would immediately end my contract with them so we could go our own separate ways. 


> "The lessen I learned is".. when you get to the right person/place, it gets "fixed", while no matter what you try, if you're not in touch with the right people you're wasting your time.
> .


So you are paying D* to "teach you a lesson" on how YOU should jump through hoops because of their incompetence?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Neutral corners please. 

I think if you want something, you cooperate with the person who has it. If that is impossible, you either have to re-evaluate your desire or find another person to fulfill it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Customer problems should be directed to the VP of customer service.

DirecTV "merely" taught me how to deal with large companies these days.
This has served me well with many/all times I need to contact customer service.

"The days of Mom & Pop" companies are long gone. Hell I'm lucky if I can understand the person on the other end of the phone. :nono: :lol:

"First question": Where are you located?

This morning's call to DirecTV was to Manilla. The woman was nice, took care of what I wanted, and we both told each other to have a good day. 10 mins top.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Customer problems should be directed to the VP of customer service.
> 
> DirecTV "merely" taught me how to deal with large companies these days.
> This has served me well with many/all times I need to contact customer service.


Sure that is great once you wasted a dog's lifetime trying to find out what you had to do to get resolution....I mean 28 hours??!!

That is insane.

But that kind of insanity that a customer has to go through to find the right people to solve a problem indicates serious organizational flaws and that in my book deserves a certified mail RR to the CEO and his office, the people at the helm need to know how big a problem they have, just contacting the VP of "customer service" is NOT going to actually solve that huge issue they have, it will just deflect it from the people that REALLY need to know. That is why the top executives get all their millions, to solve huge issues like organizational flaws.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dubber deux said:


> But that kind of insanity that a customer has to go through to find the right people to solve a problem indicates serious organizational flaws and that in my book deserves a certified mail RR to the CEO and his office, the people at the helm need to know how big a problem they have, just contacting the VP of "customer service" is NOT going to actually solve that huge issue they have, it will just deflect it from the people that REALLY need to know. That is why they top executives get all their millions to solve huge issues like organizational flaws.


"It's your book", but in mine, following the proper steps/channels works better.
After contacting the people who are there to do this work, then if you haven't resolved it to your satisfaction, would be when to go higher up the chain.
Skipping these steps may backfire, as the "Head Honcho" may see you didn't and discard your message, which [maybe I'm mixing things up here but] didn't this happen to you?

[back to AT&T] had I not gotten it resolved, I was headed to the PUC, "but" even on the PUC's website, they requested consumers to first follow the steps I took.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> "It's your book", but in mine, following the proper steps/channels works better.
> After contacting the people who are there to do this work, then if you haven't resolved it to your satisfaction, would be when to go higher up the chain.
> Skipping these steps may backfire, as the "Head Honcho" may see you didn't and discard your message, which [maybe I'm mixing things up here but] didn't this happen to you?
> 
> [back to AT&T] had I not gotten it resolved, I was headed to the PUC, "but" even on the PUC's website, they requested consumers to first follow the steps I took.


Except the INITIAL issue was that you as the customer did not know where to go to find the people that get these problems resolved, this is part of a larger organizaitional issue. The customer should not have to wade through a maze to get to the correct place to get a problem solved, period. If they do, there is a systemic issue and the only way that will be solved is by contacting the executives that oversee the entire organization. Of course you need to be polite, and succinct as well but the execs will be glad to hear about these issues because it will prevent many other customers from having the same issues in the future.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dubber deux said:


> The customer should not have to wade through a maze to get to the correct place to get a problem solved, period. If they do, there is a systemic issue and the only way that will be solved is by *contacting the executives that oversee* the entire organization. Of course you need to be polite, and succinct as well but the execs will be glad to hear about these issues because it will prevent many other customers from having the same issues in the future.


Which is the VP of customer service, with DirecTV.
Should you not find resolution there, "Then" your next step is valid, but [IMO] not before.

So following your first/major complaint... 
I didn't get an email I was promised, so I'll send a letter to the "Head Honcho" because he needs to know this.
[Head Honcho] You've got to be sh**ing me. I'm running the multi-billion dollar company and I'm going to waste my time over a email? !rolling

[through channels] 
So here's this email that one of my VPs hasn't been able to resolve something in their department. 
Hummm I wonder why that is. 
Hey "x" would you look into why this happened and get back to me.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Which is the VP of customer service, with DirecTV.
> Should you not find resolution there, "Then" your next step is valid, but [IMO] not before.
> 
> .


*VOS you stated, you spent 28 hours on the phone with D* before you could figure out WHO or WHAT people at the company you needed to be in touch with to remedy your issue.

I did read that correctly .....28 HOURS!?
*

You believe yourself to be of reasonable intelligence and IQ, correct?

If so then there is a fundamental, FATAL FLAW in the way D* has organized the customer service department, plain and simple. It should have NEVER EVER taken the customer 28 hours to get to the people that could solve your problem....EVER!

Again, this is why the head honcho needs to be informed . So he can get this organizational FLAW, and a major one at that, remedied so that customers don't spend 28 hours on the phone with D* to begin with.

I can't imagine any CEO or related executive at D* wanting to see the after effects of this repeatedly happening with customers. EXCEPT that most customers never take that important step of contacting the "head honcho" to let him know about the issue. You don't think this situation didn't happen to many other customers?

Trust me ANY CEO worth his salt wants and NEEDS to know about huge glaring FLAWS...and I can tell you that the lower rung management is clearly not informing him of these issues. The fact that you are one of millions of customers and had this issue tells me so.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dubber deux said:


> *VOS you stated, you spent 28 hours on the phone with D* before you could figure out WHO or WHAT people at the company you needed to be in touch with to remedy your issue.
> 
> I did read that correctly .....28 HOURS!?
> *
> ...


This way a true case, and I used it to let you know I too have had "issues" with DirecTV.
Now for some perspective:
This was over FIVE YEARS AGO, and before I came to DSBTalk.
It wasn't that I figured out who or what, it was by going through every person/group I could. Along the way my account had gotten flagged by a pissed off supervisor, which caused most of the trouble and Retention couldn't help, "but" would send me a receiver so I could return this receiver for credit. When the installation was rescheduled, I called [another number] and asked if this receiver would in fact clear the charge. The person on the other end looked at the order and my charges, and the light bulb went on, "If I cancel this install and credit your account" would that work? BINGO! about a five min call and someone who had the right key [power] on his computer.
Yeah it was a bunch of crap, and I learned no matter how helpful some were, "if you ain't got the power", don't waste the time.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> This way a true case, and I used it to let you know I too have had "issues" with DirecTV.
> 
> *. Along the way my account had gotten flagged by a pissed off supervisor, which caused most of the trouble* and Retention couldn't help, "but" would send me a receiver so I could return this receiver for credit. When the installation was rescheduled, I called [another number] and asked if this receiver would in fact clear the charge. The person on the other end looked at the order and my charges, and the light bulb went on, "If I cancel this install and credit your account" would that work? BINGO! about a five min call and someone who had the right key [power] on his computer.


Just like I said, organizational train wreck, nothing less.

A "pissed off" CSR flunky CREATED this issue. OMFG



> Yeah it was a bunch of crap, and I learned no matter how helpful some were, "if you ain't got the power", don't waste the time.


How do you know "how much power you have" until you "dial direct" ?

Not to mention that by tipping off the CEO you may have also saved many other customers similar headaches.

It cost me 6 bucks to send my Certified Return Receipt Requested snail mail to 
Mike White, and the reason why I did it in part was to also help other customers in the future. I would hope nobody experienced the crap attitude of these incompetent customer NO service reps, especially at retention.

The only thing I asked was for him to prevent my situation from happening with other D* customers in the future.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dubber deux said:


> Just like I said, organizational train wreck, nothing less.
> 
> A "pissed off" CSR flunky CREATED this issue. OMFG
> 
> ...


Not quite sure your point. IIRC you didn't get any response from the snail mail. Now you're simply "ranting" [OK maybe too strong a word] over how $$%*ing bad DirecTV is.
Well since I learned how to deal with them [and others] my experience has been favorable, which crossed over to what could have been a bad one with AT&T.
"The power", is to find the right person that can help, and not waste time with those that can't/don't.
If things don't look to be going the right direction, don't push "that rock uphill", but instead take another approach. "Bump" the system to get to someone who can, but "use the system" to do so. Jumping to the top isn't always going to get you what you want.
"My book", 
Yours may differ and at this point: "frankly charlotte i don't give a damn".


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> . Jumping to the top isn't always going to get you what you want.


I guess you aren't seeing my bigger point, that while getting what one wants is certainly important to us as individuals BUT I tend to also think of my fellow customers and believe that often times if some issues are happening to me under their "system" they are likely happening to many many thousands of others as well. We can see this is very true just looking at the small sample of posting here on dbstalk.



> and at this point: "frankly charlotte i don't give a damn".


Wow, for a second I thought I was having a discussion with a typical D* CSR. :new_Eyecr


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Guys, it's time to get back to topic. If there's nothing more to say, I can close this thread.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Guys, it's time to get back to topic. If there's nothing more to say, I can close this thread.


Works for me, as this has been kicked to death.


----------

